# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > محیط توسعه (IDE) دلفی >  روش جستجوی صحیح در راهنمای دلفی

## مهران رسا

دقیقاً هر بار سعی کردم با استفاده از  Local Help دلفی در مورد موضوع خاصی جستجو کنم به هیچ نتیجه ای نرسیدم . نتایج غیرمرتبط زیادی حاصل میشه . آیا راهی هست که بشه نمایش نتایح رو فیلتر کرد ؟ یا مثلاً برای جستجوی دقیقتر ، در فیلد جستجو از عبارات خاصی استفاده کرد ؟

----------

